# Ksyrium Campy conversion from Shimano?



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

Can I convert a 2004 Ksyrium SL Shimano wheel to Campy? Can I just buy a Campy freehub body and replace the Shimano one? I can get a great deal on Shimano Ksyrium wheels but I want to build my bike with Campy.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Make sure you find out how much the new freehub will cost. You might be shocked when you see the replacement cost


----------



## boat (Mar 16, 2002)

sfrider said:


> Can I convert a 2004 Ksyrium SL Shimano wheel to Campy? Can I just buy a Campy freehub body and replace the Shimano one? I can get a great deal on Shimano Ksyrium wheels but I want to build my bike with Campy.


I have a like new mavic 10 speed conversion cassette that will allow you to use your mavic wheel with your campy 10 drivetrain. The cassette is very new, if you are interested, email me [email protected]


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Not that expensive*

It will set you back about $50 for a new freehub. Details for changing the freehubs out can be found at the Mavic site.



spookyload said:


> Make sure you find out how much the new freehub will cost. You might be shocked when you see the replacement cost


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

*where to buy?*



boneman said:


> It will set you back about $50 for a new freehub. Details for changing the freehubs out can be found at the Mavic site.


Thanks for the response. Will that make it the same exact set up as buying a set of Campy Mavic Ksyrium SL's? Do you know where I can buy one, I haven't seen any? Also where is that info on the Mavic site?


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

The info can be found on their tech site:
http://www.tech-mavic.com/uk/manuel.htm

I also converted a pair of Cosmic Carbones to Campy last year by simply switching out the FTS-L freehub.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Just a quick question to further expand this thread. 
When switching out the Mavic freehub body to a campy one, does anyone know if the wheel will need to be re-dished in order to make just like a factory campy wheel purchase???
Thanks
Paul


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

No redish. Simply remove shimano freewheel & install the campy one. Literally takes 10 minutes if you know what you are doing. It is very very very simple. There are youtube videos about serving Mavic wheels. Instead of reinstalling the shimano just install the campy freehub and that should help you visualize the process. Also as stated Mavic has instructions.

On a side note, i find that conversion cassettes do not shift as crisp as a standard campy cassette. 
As others have said, the freewheel is about $50, but you can find them on ebay under Mavis ED-10 and get them cheap. I would stay away from used freehubs as you can't tell how much the inner bushing has been worn.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

that is about the easiest thing to do mechanically. when i worked for kodak/sierra nevada, mavic shipped us 30pr of wheels w/ shimano bodies...we were using campy. i did all of them in under an hour, just to see how fast it was. you need the plastic mavic bearing adjustment tool (or a park pin-spanner), a 5mm allen and a 10mm allen. just be careful when you pull the body off the hub, don't lose the pawl and springs, they're TINY springs!


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

What cxwrench said!! Those damn tiny springs (there are two of them). Slide the freehub slowly!! and cup the axle area so the pawls do not eject. Pull to fast and they will eject (have I heard that before?)


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

If you don't want to change the freehub you could just buy a converson cassette. I know that American classic makes a nice one for about $75. 

Just another option for you...


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks guys. I got the idea on changing the body. Its easy as you say. Just wasn't sure if this forced a re-dish or not. Sounds like not needed. Great system.


----------

